# Deviantart betta



## Mart2289 (Dec 7, 2011)

I found this drawing on Deviantart and I had to share this one with you guys!... IT'S AMAZING....Well, at least that's what I think...


----------



## miish (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh wow it is great! nice concept too! do you have the link to the page  I'd like to see more of their art!!


----------



## Mart2289 (Dec 7, 2011)

Here: http://dianae.deviantart.com/gallery/

Really nice page of art!!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thats awesome!!!


----------



## miish (Nov 13, 2011)

This person is amazing  Thanks for the link~


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh to have talent like that!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

would be great wouldn't it Leeniex


----------

